# Ceramides: My tesitmony and the evolution of my bun (Pics)



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2010)

I want to share my experience over the last 3-4 months, since incorporating ceramides into my reggie.

As someone with coarse hair, relaxed and in the sun and salt water ALOT ceramides have helped me immensely. I used to have trouble maintaining the protein moisture balance, not anymore. My hair responds to protein so much better now, and the moisture retention has definitely improved.


*So here's what I've been doing:*

I have basically had the same reggie for the last 10 months:

2x a week: Oil (EVOO + castor oil) pre-poo, shampoo, light/medium protein/Moisture DC, water based leave-in, seal with EQP butter and oil (EVOO+castor oil) Aphogee 2 step every 6 weeks, clear rinse every 8 weeks.

Within the last 3 months, I have replaced EVOO and CO with ceramide oils: Rice bran and hempseed oil for pre poo's and sealing, and using a leave-in that contains hemp and wheat germ oil. Also have incorporated condishes with ceramide oils into the rotation( Aubrey Organics and  Taliah Waajid Herbal Enhancing Conditioners)

Right the pics: all of these are on airdried hair with EQP mango butter and oil. Combed with a wide toothed comb. I don't brush the length of my hair, and I don't stuff my buns.

Before:





This is what my hair used look like when I tried to coax it into a bun. My hair wasn’t looking awful per se, but it just would not lay down right go into “one”. My NG would shrink up and just not co-operate.


After 2 weeks with ceramides: 





 After 4 weeks of ceramides:






After 10 weeks of ceramides:






My hair last week ( about 15 weeks)





Over time, my hair has become so much smoother and shinier.  My NG can stretch so much easier and it just lays down and smooths out, so my buns look fuller and my relaxed hair airdries frizz-free. Getting my hair in one is no longer a task. I hardly get tangles. Also, I have been using less and less product in my hair as time goes on. I still moisturize daily, but I don’t have to. 

I am still in the sun everyday for long periods, but my hair holds up just fine. My hair used to have a burnt smell from being in the sun all day, now all I smell is hair product.

Some links about ceramides:

Sistaslick's ceramides article

Oils that contain ceramides

Reecie's Ceramide Challenge  (A nice compliation of products containing ceramides lots of good reviews)

I honestly cannot see how anyone would not benefit from ceramides in their reggie. Check ceramides out if you haven't already


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 1, 2010)

*Your buns are gorgeous!!*


----------



## halee_J (Aug 1, 2010)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *Your buns are gorgeous!!*



Thank you


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 1, 2010)

You make me feel so confident about my hemp seed oil purchase!! How do you make your gorgeous buns by the way and which leave in do you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2010)

Great Review. 

Your Hair Looks Absolutely Amazing.:lovedrool:

I am very proud!


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 1, 2010)

hmm, interesting.  I've been using wheat germ oil for the past 2 weeks or so.  I added some to my conditioners (mane n tail, suave humectant n aussie moist) i don't use it to seal cause 1) it STINKS 2) it STANKS 3) it doesn't do much for sealing. lmao.  Next time i'll get hemp seed oil and see what happens


----------



## candycan (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the tip!  Can't wait to try products out with this ingredient in it! This made me think of my recent discovery: Behentrimonium choride.  I found that it helps with detangling hair and smoothing the cuticle- my comb slides right through!  Here's what I found with doing some research:
  Properties: Potent conditioner with antistatic & detangling properties, able to restore & rebuild damaged hair (due to colza oil it does not coat but penetrates & substantiates the hair shaft), softening effect, antimicrobial properties


----------



## fivetimestwo (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting this! I am in the process of incorporating more ceramides into my regimen and this lets me know I'm definitely on the right track! Your hair looks great btw!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like I need to add ceramides to my reggie. I've been thinking of doing prepoos with oil and maybe trying something other than EVOO to seal when I moisturize


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 1, 2010)

who knew i gues i'll continue to study what's good for the body 

beautiful buns i'm envious..


----------



## HairFanatics24 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Toy (Aug 1, 2010)

Great Progress!!


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 1, 2010)

Your hair is awesome! I cosign with you on ceramides. My hair texture has changed for the better, and I love how easy it is for me to handle my hair as a result.


----------



## Lavendar (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow....that's an amazing difference!  Your hair looks great.  I have to say I'm experiencing the same thing as you.  I've been using hemp seed oil for a couple of years but not consistently.  However, once I mixed it with wheat germ oil and started using it consistently in various areas of my regimen, it's like someone turned on the lights!  Whoa!


----------



## Lita (Aug 1, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I want to share my experience over the last 3-4 months, since incorporating ceramides into my reggie.
> 
> As someone with coarse hair, relaxed and in the sun and salt water ALOT ceramides have helped me immensely. I used to have trouble maintaining the protein moisture balance, not anymore. My hair responds to protein so much better now, and the moisture retention has definitely improved.
> 
> ...




Great progress! (Nice with a lot of shine) 
So do you like Hemp seed better then Wheat germ?







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## janda (Aug 1, 2010)

Your hair is very pretty. I just recently bought some Wheat Germ Oil and your pictures Re inspiring me to use it. I think I might put some on tonight.


----------



## CurlTalk (Aug 1, 2010)

Great progress; your hair's so pretty and shiny! 

*goes to check out some ceramides*


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 1, 2010)

OK OK OK, the pictures sold me.  Just bought an 8oz. bottle of hempseed oil.  I wonder what it smells like?  Does anyone know?


----------



## SimJam (Aug 1, 2010)

just finished moisturizing and sealing with wheat germ oil


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good site to buy these oils? Including the Eucalyptus Extract


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Aug 1, 2010)

Amazing Progress, Great Job!!!


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 1, 2010)

You're so right about the ceramides! They enhance the hair and improve the hair's health. I'm learning about ceramides too, thanks to Reecie's challenge. Your bun is fat and delicious looking! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Americka (Aug 1, 2010)

Your progress is awesome and your hair is beautiful!


----------



## PistolWhip (Aug 1, 2010)

Love your buns (no pun intended).Thank you for your testimonial on Ceramides.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Aug 1, 2010)

Great progress!!! I just purchased hemp seed oil on Monday and I can't wait to see how it works.


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 1, 2010)

L'oreal has a great moisturizing ceramide shampoo/conditioner set (the ones in the green, flip-top,1 squeeze containers) and they have a minty, fresh scent.  I've been using them for 4-5 months, and I didn't realize that they were probably the reason why I have been able to pull my hair neatly back into a bun.  I'm a shoulder-length 4a/b natural and have been having a time managing my hair now that it's grown out quite a bit.  Thanks so much for posting this.  Now I know I have been doing the right thing for my hair.  I just rested on the fact that it felt good, my hair was healthier, and it is much more manageable.  Sorry I haven't been on for a good bit...a few months, actually...but it's great to see that we are still learning the best practices for healthy ethnic hair growth!!  Great thread, OP!


----------



## tnorenberg (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow! What shine! I have been looking all over for rice bran oil. where did you find yours? i currently use the walnut oil with Amla for sealing and overall oiling. I gotta get into your routine a bit more, girl that shine is blinding.


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 2, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site to buy these oils? Including the Eucalyptus Extract



You would come out better by going to your local health food store. They will have all the oils and they will be organic and unrefined. It is important to get unrefined oils so that the oils contain all their nutritional benefits.

However, if you still want to buy online I suggest:
Mountainroseherbs.com 
Fromnaturewithlove.com


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 2, 2010)

this is so exciting! I just recently purchased some hemp seed oil and I've been using it but I'm wondering if i should use more than one ceramide... what do you ladies suggest? 

Congrats op.. Your progress is a total inspiration!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for this post. I started incorporating WGO the last week of May (after reading TAZ's post about them in the DC's) that I do every other week. 

Today I was supposed to do my med. protein but when I looked at my strands they did not feel or look bumpy so I just did a DC with my usual mix of 1T of EVCO/EVOO/WGO. I did not rinse out completly in the front because I wanted to see if it would dry oily, the last time this happened it did not and I wanted to see if it was a fluke. Well it dried nice/smooth and very soft, I was shocked. I was thinking to myself that it was the oils that have my hair looking an feeling better. When I logged on and saw your post I said BINGO it is the oils. 

I was just looking at the Talijah Waajid conditioner the other day, now because of you I am going to pick it up tomorrow. I am going to use it the day of washing my hair and maybe in the middle of the week as a moisturizer. I use the protective mist bodifier on my NG and the underprocessed parts of my hair and it is behaving nicely and I am not experiencing the same amount of breakage that I was before. 


*YAY CERAMIDES!!!!!*​


----------



## lillylovely (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful hair OP and it just gets better with time. I have just started using Hemp Seed Oil thanks to some of your other posts and I love it too. Its that missing ingredient that just makes my hair sing


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you so so much for the compliments ladies :blush3: I honestly was nervous to post them  




danigurl18 said:


> You make me feel so confident about my hemp seed oil purchase!! How do you make your gorgeous buns by the way and which leave in do you use?



I alternate between S-curl and Taliah Waajid Protective mist bodifier. As for the buns, I gather my hair up in a ponytail, then fan it out evenly like in umbrella shape. Then just tuck the ends under going around the ponytail, and secure with another ponytail holder.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Great Review.
> 
> Your Hair Looks Absolutely Amazing.:lovedrool:
> 
> I am very proud!



Awww T thank you! I owe you the credit, I really started ceramides beacause of *YOU* 



VirtuousBeauty said:


> Can anyone recommend a good site to buy these oils? Including the Eucalyptus Extract



The best price so far is vitaglo.com for hempseed oil. They have really great prices 



displacedcreole said:


> OK OK OK, the pictures sold me.  Just bought an 8oz. bottle of hempseed oil.  I wonder what it smells like?  Does anyone know?



Its a very deep green and it has a light nutty scent kinda like sesame oil.



tnorenberg said:


> Wow! What shine! I have been looking all over for rice bran oil. where did you find yours? i currently use the walnut oil with Amla for sealing and overall oiling. I gotta get into your routine a bit more, girl that shine is blinding.



I buy rice bran oil from the supermarket. I live in the Caribbean, but I'm sure places like Whole Foods and Trader Joe's will have it 




Lita said:


> Great progress! (Nice with a lot of shine)
> So do you like Hemp seed better then Wheat germ?
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Hempseed is my ultimate fav  not just for shine, but softness.

Wheat germ, I recently discovered I love it mixed 50:50 with EVOO. I got this from Reecie, check out her Ceramides thread for more reviews on this mix


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> *L'oreal has a great moisturizing ceramide shampoo/conditioner set (the ones in the green, flip-top,1 squeeze containers) and they have a minty, fresh scent.*  I've been using them for 4-5 months, and I didn't realize that they were probably the reason why I have been able to pull my hair neatly back into a bun.  I'm a shoulder-length 4a/b natural and have been having a time managing my hair now that it's grown out quite a bit.  Thanks so much for posting this.  Now I know I have been doing the right thing for my hair.  *I just rested on the fact that it felt good, my hair was healthier, and it is much more manageable*.  Sorry I haven't been on for a good bit...a few months, actually...but it's great to see that we are still learning the best practices for healthy ethnic hair growth!!  Great thread, OP!



Hey melodies815, you know thanks to you I have to try that L'Oreal line now right? 



tnorenberg said:


> Wow! What shine! I have been looking all over for rice bran oil. where did you find yours? i currently use the walnut oil with Amla for sealing and overall oiling. I gotta get into your routine a bit more, girl that shine is blinding.



Thank you  I don't live in the US, but places like Whole Foods usually carry oils like those.



Missjae09 said:


> this is so exciting! I just recently purchased some hemp seed oil and I've been using it but I'm wondering if i should use more than one ceramide... what do you ladies suggest?
> 
> Congrats op.. Your progress is a total inspiration!



I'd say start with one thing at a time and see what works for you  I started with just the leave-ins with ceramides, then added the oils for pre-poos, and then the DC's with ceramide oils.



Myjourney2009 said:


> Thank you so much for this post. I started incorporating WGO the last week of May (after reading TAZ's post about them in the DC's) that I do every other week.
> 
> Today I was supposed to do my med. protein but when I looked at my strands they did not feel or look bumpy so I just did a DC with my usual mix of 1T of EVCO/EVOO/WGO. I did not rinse out completly in the front because I wanted to see if it would dry oily, the last time this happened it did not and I wanted to see if it was a fluke. Well it dried nice/smooth and very soft, I was shocked. I was thinking to myself that it was the oils that have my hair looking an feeling better. When I logged on and saw your post I said BINGO it is the oils.
> 
> ...




Yes! don't you just love those "AHA" moments?! I initally couldn't find ceramide oils in the stores so I was using the Taliah Waajid leave-in. The first two ingredients are wheat germ and hempseed and when I saw how much my hair liked it, I realized I needed some ceramide oils in my routine. I love Taliah Waajid products. 



lillylovely said:


> Beautiful hair OP and it just gets better with time. I have just started using Hemp Seed Oil thanks to some of your other posts and I love it too. Its that missing ingredient that just makes my hair sing



Thank you so much  I'm glad my incessant raves helped you. That is exactly  how I feel, ceramides were the missing link in my reggie


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow at your buns! Amazing- thanks for the reminder about ceramides. This is a nice reminder to use more in my reggie. Keep up the great work- your hair looks gorgeous.


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 2, 2010)

So much shine, and it looks so healthy!! You can definitely see the improvement. Making me want to try using my AO more...


----------



## nikki2229 (Aug 2, 2010)

Blinding shine and great progess.
Do you think that this is helping with only the thickness or are you seeing a tremendous increase in your growth retention?


----------



## Bnster (Aug 2, 2010)

candycan said:


> Thanks for the tip! Can't wait to try products out with this ingredient in it! This made me think of my recent discovery: Behentrimonium choride. I found that it helps with detangling hair and smoothing the cuticle- my comb slides right through! Here's what I found with doing some research:
> Properties: Potent conditioner with antistatic & detangling properties, able to restore & rebuild damaged hair (due to colza oil it does not coat but penetrates & substantiates the hair shaft), softening effect, antimicrobial properties


 
Candycan, I think you should make a separate thread on this, it will be lost in this thread and it may reach more people. Is this the product itself or products that contain Behentrimonium choride? I am going to research on this.

As for ceramides, I use wheat germ oil but not often cause of the smell. I was using it on freshly washed hair at first as a seal with other oils. My hair looked and felt great but smelled. Then thinking it was great for the hair I put it on day old hair then found it wasn't so great my hair lost its sleekness and was dry. I went back to just using it on freshly washed hair but the smell wasn't great so I wasn't consistent on its applications.

Then reading up more on ceramides on my last wash I put the wheat germ oil in my protein DC, it made my ends smooth however it took a few days for the smell to dissipate. I recently read someone adding essential oils to cut the smell so I will add some EO in my DC tomorrow. _I am thinking maybe I should run out and get some hempseed oil, hum._

Can anybody relate to what happen to me using any ceramide oils and specifically the one I am using the wheat germ oil?  I see hempseed oil suppose to smell like sesame oil, need to check out how that smells like. Also does the hempseed oil odour lingers how do you find the smell?  

OP I love how the ceramide helped you hair! It looks great!

Okay smelled the sesame oil it is okay I guess the hempseed oil would be much better than the wheat germ oil smell. Again does the hempseed oil smell lingers?


----------



## Urban (Aug 2, 2010)

melodies815 said:


> *L'oreal has a great moisturizing ceramide shampoo/conditioner *set (the ones in the green, flip-top,1 squeeze containers) and they have a minty, fresh scent.  I've been using them for 4-5 months, and I didn't realize that they were probably the reason why I have been able to pull my hair neatly back into a bun.  I'm a shoulder-length 4a/b natural and have been having a time managing my hair now that it's grown out quite a bit.  Thanks so much for posting this.  Now I know I have been doing the right thing for my hair.  I just rested on the fact that it felt good, my hair was healthier, and it is much more manageable.  Sorry I haven't been on for a good bit...a few months, actually...but it's great to see that we are still learning the best practices for healthy ethnic hair growth!!  Great thread, OP!



Yes! L'oreal are making some nice ceramide lines now. One of my favourite conditioners at the moment is L'oreal Elvive Anti Breakage Conditioner "with ceramide cement":





​
Love this stuff!!


----------



## bgsix (Aug 2, 2010)

You have convinced me OP! Great hair.


[*QUOTE=melodies815;11665172]L'oreal has a great moisturizing ceramide shampoo/conditioner set (the ones in the green, flip-top,1 squeeze containers) and they have a minty, fresh scen*t.  

Is this the product called L'oreal Everstrong?



Urban said:


> Yes! L'oreal are making some nice ceramide lines now. One of my favourite conditioners at the moment is L'oreal Elvive Anti Breakage Conditioner "with ceramide cement":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onelove08 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 2, 2010)

What clear rinse do you use?


----------



## tenderheaded (Aug 2, 2010)

Great progress Nothing says success like pics! I've been using Skala C3 leave-in for 3 months, and the diffference is very noticible!!!


----------



## ryanshope (Aug 2, 2010)

Your hair looks lovely. Thank you for taking the time to chronicle your experience with pics---a pic is definitely worth a thousand words! Your hair has done a total 180 turn around 

I used wheatgerm mixed with coconut oil or straight post deep conditioning---works great as a sealant for my natural hair.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 2, 2010)

Great thread OP/ladies! OP your hair looks wonderful! Recently, I have fallen in love with wheat germ oil and must say that I can defiantly see a noticeable difference in my strands since using it.


----------



## lovenharmony (Aug 2, 2010)

Hemp seed oil is the truth! I even take 2 tbsp daily! Wonderful progress  congrats!


----------



## simplyconfident (Aug 2, 2010)

OK...i guess it's time for me to get back on my Wheat germ Oil. My hair did respond very well when using it


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

Buying. Wheat germ. TODAY.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 2, 2010)

Bnster said:


> As for ceramides, *I use wheat germ oil but not often cause of the smell. I was using it on freshly washed hair at first as a seal with other oils. *
> 
> *My hair looked and felt great but smelled*. Then thinking it was great for the hair I put it on day old hair then found it wasn't so great my hair lost its sleekness and was dry. I went back to just using it on freshly washed hair but the smell wasn't great so I wasn't consistent on its applications.
> 
> Okay smelled the sesame oil it is okay I* guess the hempseed oil would be much better than the wheat germ oil smell. Again does the hempseed oil smell lingers?*[/FONT][/COLOR]



Yeah wheatgerm oil really lingers. Reecie recommends mixing it with EVOO as a pre-poo. It works well. The smell is alot more bearable, and when you wash it out, no smell whatsoever check out her ceramide challenge thread.

Hempseed oil scent is light and does not linger to me.



nikki2229 said:


> Blinding shine and great progess.
> Do you think that this is helping with only the thickness or are you seeing a tremendous increase in your growth retention?



I think the overall condition of my hair has improved. I don't think my hair has gotten thicker. My buns got bigger as I was able to reduce my NG shrinkage and have more length in a ponytail to make a bun. 

I think this is definitely helping with my retention. Just before I started ceramides, I was experiencing dryness a little breakage, even with 2x a week DCs and regular protein. I have zero breakage now and my moisture retention has significantly improved. 



Curlybeauty said:


> What clear rinse do you use?



I use Elasta QP clear or Adore clear.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Aug 2, 2010)

newbeginnings2010 said:


> Buying. Wheat germ. TODAY.



I'm up in amazon trying so hard not to start yet another shopping basket .


----------



## Morenita (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, you have me 110% convinced. Amazing results!!  I was interested in trying the ceramide challenge before but now I'm making a personal commitment. Off to make some online purchases... 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## brucebettye (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info and your hair looks beautiful.  I am going to try this out so maybe this can help with my buns since I have not texlaxed my hair since last year and my shrinkage is getting on my nerves.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought Wheat Germ Oil and Hempseed oil Yesterday. I plan on using them as a sealant with EVOO. Based on the posts I may put an EO in it if I don't like the smell. Imma need to get up on these oil prepoos you guys do. I'll use the same mixture I seal with and see what happens.


----------



## hair7 (Aug 2, 2010)

THis may be a crazy question but is "hemp oil" and "hempseed oil" the same?  I went to Whole Foods to get hempseed oil and all they had was "hemp oil".  I want to make sure I have the correct product.  Also, the hemp oil is supposed to remain in the refrigerator after opening...does anyone do this?  TIA


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 2, 2010)

^^^ I just bought the same thing today. However, when I looked at the ingredients it said: Pure, unrefined, coldpressed hempseed oil. So I assume it is the same thing. I just used it on my hair with Skala C3 conditioner as a cowash and my hair is airdrying very soft (which is a miracle for me).


----------



## hair7 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks!  I feel much better now...was getting nervous .  Are you refrigerating yours? Where did you find your  Skala cond?





tdwillis said:


> ^^^ I just bought the same thing today. However, when I looked at the ingredients it said: Pure, unrefined, coldpressed hempseed oil. So I assume it is the same thing. I just used it on my hair with Skala C3 conditioner as a cowash and my hair is airdrying very soft (which is a miracle for me).


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes I am definitely refrigerating mine. I found my Skala products at Big Lots.


----------



## Naturel (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow wow your burn, your hair, the shine, amazing!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your hair is just freaking awesome!  I love the buns!  Just wow!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 2, 2010)

Ceremides have helped my hair, too. I am really please on how my hair is responding to it.


----------



## newgrowth15 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your testimony with us Halee J.  I will definitely incorporate ceramides into my reggie on a regular basis and watch what happens.


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 3, 2010)

I have no idea what "ceramides" is so I'm off to read! 

I have 16 oz of hhemp seed oil that I only used once. I haven't touched it cuz the smell made me gag. I guess I'll have to gag! Your hair looks absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ceramides is really helping me as well when it comes to transitioning. My relaxed ends feel moisturize (finally), and my natural hair feels like satin. 

No joke.


----------



## Naturel (Aug 3, 2010)

Product junkie here  I got WGO and hemp seed oil.  I use WGO as a pre-wash and hemp seed to seal.  My hair is still wet, I'll see how it feels when dry.


----------



## Naturel (Aug 3, 2010)

Halee, is your hemp seed oil the one you have to keep in refrigerator?  The one I got is a supplement one and it must be kept in frigde.  I couldn't find one in cosmetic section.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 3, 2010)

i must like stinky stuff because neither hempseed oil or wheat germ smell bad to me.

i used wgo (and avocado oil) in my kimmay leave in conditioner concoction and my hair is kinda greasy looking but goodness it is soft.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 3, 2010)

Naturel said:


> Halee, is your hemp seed oil the one you have to keep in refrigerator? The one I got is a supplement one and it must be kept in frigde. I couldn't find one in cosmetic section.


 
I am not Halee, but I think I can answer your question for you.

Most stores will not have the Hemp seed oil in the cosmetic section, because I think they want to ensure that you will put it in the fridge once it is opened. It is an oil that goes rancid wthin 6 months (left out of the fridge). 

The same goes for WGO. I purchased the large one a couple of years back and did not know that I was supposed to refridgerte it. I wound up having to chuck it, I was not happy


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 3, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> i must like stinky stuff because neither hempseed oil or wheat germ smell bad to me.
> 
> i used wgo (and avocado oil) in my kimmay leave in conditioner concoction and my hair is kinda greasy looking but goodness it is soft.


 

Does your hair feel greasy?

You should not need both oils. Avocado oil alone is a great smoothing oil, however use too much and you will have the same outcome you had. I love this oil especially used after 8 weeks post.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 3, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Does your hair feel greasy?
> 
> You should not need both oils. Avocado oil alone is a great smoothing oil, however use too much and you will have the same outcome you had. I love this oil especially used after 8 weeks post.


 
yeah i figured.  the recipe called for 2 oils, so i figured i'd use the wgo for the ceremides and the avocado for protein and fatty acids.  next time i'll go halfsies on the avocado oil .


----------



## RayRayFurious (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow! I'm going to definitely research this now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 3, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> *i must like stinky stuff because neither hempseed oil or wheat germ smell bad to me*.
> 
> i used wgo (and avocado oil) in my kimmay leave in conditioner concoction and my hair is kinda greasy looking but goodness it is soft.


 
I feel the same way, they both are kind of waxy smelling. The hempseed is a bit stronger but nothing I cant handle.


These to me smell better than when I first smelled EVCO oil. That one made me want to scream everytime I used in the beginning, now I love the smell. I am not saying I love the smell of WGO but it is okay to me.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 3, 2010)

MissRissa said:


> yeah i figured. the recipe called for 2 oils, so i figured i'd use the wgo for the ceremides and the avocado for protein and fatty acids. next time i'll go halfsies on the avocado oil .


 
That sounds like a plan, I think the 2 oils should be dependent on how well your hair handles certain types of oil. If you must use two, try a lighter oil as the 2nd. Try maybe grapeseed (this to me is the lighest oil I have found) or EVCO or Sweet almond or even olive oil that is not the first press. Usually the olive oil that is very light in color are not first press, this olive oil is usually used on salads and such because it is so light and will not over power the food. 

My DD is natural and I make a leave in for her braids and I only use 1 T WGO for a 20 oz batch, even that is pushing it.

One last thing, avocado oil does not have protein, it helps with protein retention on the strand.


----------



## Naturel (Aug 3, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I am not Halee, but I think I can answer your question for you.
> 
> Most stores will not have the Hemp seed oil in the cosmetic section, because I think they want to ensure that you will put it in the fridge once it is opened. It is an oil that goes rancid wthin 6 months (left out of the fridge).
> 
> The same goes for WGO. I purchased the large one a couple of years back and did not know that I was supposed to refridgerte it. I wound up having to chuck it, I was not happy


]

Thanks


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Your hair is just freaking awesome!  I love the buns!  Just wow!



Taz, that compliment coming from you is huge, your hair is just  I absolutely love your hair! 



DDTexlaxed said:


> Ceremides have helped my hair, too. I am really please on how my hair is responding to it.



Yes girl stay on the ceramides, especially if you plan to be on a long stretch. Works wonders! 



Naturel said:


> Halee, is your hemp seed oil the one you have to keep in refrigerator?  The one I got is a supplement one and it must be kept in frigde.  I couldn't find one in cosmetic section.



Hiya! another PJ in da house!  Yeppers, the one you keep in the fridge. In fact, I keep all my ceramide oils in my fridge 



MissRissa said:


> i must like stinky stuff because neither hempseed oil or wheat germ smell bad to me.
> 
> i used wgo (and avocado oil) in my kimmay leave in conditioner concoction and my hair is kinda greasy looking but goodness it is soft.



Yes! softness and shine city. My hair is like _bling bling_ now LOL.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2010)

I just wanted to add something. Don't sleep on *RICE BRAN OIL*. Nymphe turned me on to this stuff (thanks girl! ). It makes the hair soft, not as soft as hempseed but its up there. Also this stuff detangles like a beast. Best detangling of the ceramide oils I've tried. I used it alone as a pre-poo yesterday and fell in love all over again. Many Japanese hair and skincare products contain rice bran ceramides .


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 4, 2010)

Girl, you have me tripping all over myself to get to that damn health food store for them oils!! 

My buns look exactly like your first pic there. I'd been casually thinking about getting into the ceramide game (didn't want to PJ or bandwagon), but you have got me SOLD!!!


----------



## Missi (Aug 4, 2010)

how do you create your buns


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

halee_J,

Your bun made me step up my ceramide game today. I've been comparing oil prices/types. Think I'm going to settle on hempseed or hempseed and sunflower.  Is hempseed a heavy oil? Anyone prepoo with it or is wgo the best for prepoo?

Thanks.


----------



## Globeleza (Aug 4, 2010)

halee_ said:


> I just wanted to add something. Don't sleep on *RICE BRAN OIL*. Nymphe turned me on to this stuff (thanks girl! ). It makes the hair soft, not as soft as hempseed but its up there. Also this stuff detangles like a beast. Best detangling of the ceramide oils I've tried. I used it alone as a pre-poo yesterday and fell in love all over again. Many Japanese hair and skincare products contain rice bran ceramides .


 
Because of you and your gorgeous bun, I went out yesterday and bought a bottle of rice bran oil, hemp seed oil and WGO.  I tried both the hemp seed and the WGO and LOVED them on dry hair.  They worked well on my daughter's natural 3C as well.  Can't wait to see the effects over time.  BTW I remember that Aveda Brilliant Serum used to contain rice bran oil and was a great detangling serum.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 4, 2010)

Bun tutorial pretty please!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

yodie said:


> halee_J,
> 
> Your bun made me step up my ceramide game today. I've been comparing oil prices/types. Think I'm going to settle on hempseed or hempseed and sunflower. Is hempseed a heavy oil? *Anyone prepoo with it or is wgo the best for prepoo?*
> 
> Thanks.


 
I found this website for doing a Hot oil treatment with Hempseed oil. I am going to try it this weekend, I will also leave it on longer than suggested. Most of these suggestions are meant for straight hair. I am probably not going to purchase the Hempseed shampoo because I have noticed that most moisturizing shampoos leave a film on my hair. I like for my hair to have a clean slate before conditioning.
http://www.ehow.com/how_5760915_apply-hemp-seed-oil-hair.html


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 4, 2010)

Just got my hempseed oil today.  I bought an 8 oz. bottle off of eBay for $11 which includes shipping.  I did a BKT then slathered the oil on and wrapped my hair.  I'll rinse it out in the morning.  The oil is dark green with a light scent.  It's not overly oily (I love that) so I'll use it in my daily routine.  I've got some coconut oil on the way.  I'll probably mix the 2 and use them both daily.


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

Myjourney2009,

Thanks for that link. Off to check it out.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 4, 2010)

http://myworld.ebay.com/imstepmom/
This where I got my hempseed oil.  I ordered the coconut oil also.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 5, 2010)

@ yodie

I like both hempseed and wheatgrem oil for pre-poos. Hempseed gives lots of softness and wheatgrem oil gives softness and a little strength, at least on my hair. I don't use heat with these oils espeically hempseed oil which degrades with heat.

I really like Nutiva brand hempseed oil it looks like this:







I like that it comes in a dark, airtight bottle because hemp oil degrades quickly when exposed to heat/light/air. Keep it in the fridge. I buy it on Vitaglo.com they have really good prices.


----------



## bella_boucles (Aug 5, 2010)

your bun is gorgeous! ima have to check out some ceramide oils.


----------



## yodie (Aug 5, 2010)

Halee,

How and when did you use your oils?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 5, 2010)

AMAZING progress! Thanks for sharing...hmmmmmmm all the ceramides postings just about have me sold...need to do a little more research though.


----------



## tdwillis (Aug 5, 2010)

halee_J said:


> @ yodie
> 
> I like both hempseed and wheatgrem oil for pre-poos. Hempseed gives lots of softness and wheatgrem oil gives softness and a little strength, at least on my hair. I don't use heat with these oils espeically hempseed oil which degrades with heat.
> 
> ...


 
Oh no! As I was reading this, I had just mixed some hempseed oil into my conditioner and was under my hair dryer. Is there a different way to mix this and use it as a deep conditioner?


----------



## sithembile (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone know how you can tellif hempseed oil is rancid? I got some 2 months ago and I've kept it in the fridge but I hear it has a short shelf life.


----------



## yodie (Aug 5, 2010)

@ Halee,
Thanks for that site. They do have good prices. 
My hair is very shiny and soft with hempseed. Now if I can only find a style to wear my hair, I'll be in good shape.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 5, 2010)

I am up in here salivating over your buns. I have noticed a tremendous difference in my hair after using Aubrey Organics conditioners. I guess the Ceramides have something to do with it.


----------



## Missi (Aug 5, 2010)

I just used Wheat Germ Oil for the first time last for night for my pre-poo and my hair felt so moisturized and soft and amazing....I hope this feeling it gives my  hair never changes....Glad I saw this thread....

ETA: i just took down my air-dry (pigtail rollerset) and my hair is soft, SHINEY, SHINEY, bouncy, and dark. I didn't need to straighten out my ponytail where the scrunci was out....it just smoothed out..... OH WOW... bostonmaria...I need some of that conditioner...

I hope I don't use to much throughout the week and jack up my hair...


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 5, 2010)

I made 16 oz of conditioner and added hempseed oil to it. The condition came out a pretty light green color. I left it on for an hour, rollerset and dried under my Pibbs. My hair came out nice. I will continue using this and hope to see a difference in my dry hair.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2010)

yodie said:


> Halee,
> 
> How and when did you use your oils?



I use a ceramide oil as a pre-poo every wash. Sometimes, I add them to my DC. I use hempseed oil to seal.




tdwillis said:


> Oh no! As I was reading this, I had just mixed some hempseed oil into my conditioner and was under my hair dryer. Is there a different way to mix this and use it as a deep conditioner?



If I use hempseed oil in a DC, I just do a longer/overnight DC without heat.




sithembile said:


> Does anyone know how you can tellif hempseed oil is rancid? I got some 2 months ago and I've kept it in the fridge but I hear it has a short shelf life.



On the Nutiva brand bottle it says it lasts up to 12 weeks in the fridge, longer in the freezer.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Aug 6, 2010)

I use a cheap BSS conditioning cap when I DC. Will it be bad to use it then if I prepoo with hempseed as one of my oils? Nowhere near as hot as a dryer of course, but from what I'm understanding you can't use any form of heat with hempseed at all?


----------



## yodie (Aug 6, 2010)

I hate that the oil has such a short shelf life. I have a big ole bottle. I wonder if hempseed is good for the skin. From now on I'll buy a small bottle if the shelf life is only 12 weeks.

Halee, how long before you started seeing results? I'm hoping this will help my ends.


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

yodie said:


> I hate that the oil has such a short shelf life. I have a big ole bottle. I wonder if hempseed is good for the skin. From now on I'll buy a small bottle if the shelf life is only 12 weeks.
> 
> Halee, how long before you started seeing results? I'm hoping this will help my ends.



Wheat germ oil is supposed to be good for the skin. That may be true for hempseed as well. I bought a small bottle of wheat germ oil, and I'll be mixing it to my conditioners in a small jar. I don't want to add it to the whole bottle because I don't want my conditioner to go bad with the oil. I'm also going to mix it into my shea butter and use that as a lotion.


----------



## sithembile (Aug 6, 2010)

I think wheatgerm oil has a longer shelf life as my bottle (cold pressed) says that it can be added to other massage oils to extend their shelf life. And yes, its great for the skin due to a high vitamin e content.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone here knows of a good Hempseed oil poo???


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> *I use a cheap BSS conditioning cap when I DC.* Will it be bad to use it then if I prepoo with hempseed as one of my oils? Nowhere near as hot as a dryer of course, but from what I'm understanding you can't use any form of heat with hempseed at all?



That what I do


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2010)

yodie said:


> I hate that the oil has such a short shelf life. I have a big ole bottle. I wonder if hempseed is good for the skin. From now on I'll buy a small bottle if the shelf life is only 12 weeks.
> 
> Halee, how long before you started seeing results? I'm hoping this will help my ends.



After two weeks of consistent use  check out the pics in the OP.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 6, 2010)

Halee you said in another thread that you will be pre-pooing with Hempseed oil, chelating with ORS and so-forth.  Don't you think that the ORS will strip your hair of the Hempseed oil?


----------



## halee_J (Aug 6, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Halee you said in another thread that you will be pre-pooing with Hempseed oil, chelating with ORS and so-forth.  Don't you think that the ORS will strip your hair of the Hempseed oil?



I understand where you're coming from, but I don't think so. After about a year of use, I actually don't find it stripping, on my hair at least.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 6, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Does anyone here knows of a good Hempseed oil poo???


 

I don't know how good it is, but Natures Gate has a hempseed shampoo and conditioner. 

I purchased the conditioner today. I chose not to get the shampoo because I dont like moisturizing shampoos.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 6, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I don't know how good it is, but Natures Gate has a hempseed shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> I purchased the conditioner today. I chose not to get the shampoo because I dont like moisturizing shampoos.


Thank you Myjourney.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm going to get hemp seed oil tomorrow...not sure where to get wheat germ oil...
ETA I see the Vitaminshoppe has some.


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 7, 2010)

Couldn't find any wheat germ oil in non-capsule form, so I picked up a nice sized bottle of hemp seed oil. I was afraid it was going to be too smelly for sealing, but it's got a great natural scent to it.

I want to mix it with my coconut oil and use the two to seal, but I don't know how the two would do together with one having to stay at room temperature and the other in the fridge. erplexed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 7, 2010)

great info sis!  i'm a ceramide/pH balancing fool!!  all the way to waistlength....
particularly because i am craving hair color!!!
i have a few ideas on protecting my hair from the color tragedies

beautiful buns!!!  thanks for the post

god Bless


----------



## halee_J (Aug 7, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Couldn't find any wheat germ oil in non-capsule form, so I picked up a nice sized bottle of hemp seed oil. I was afraid it was going to be too smelly for sealing, but it's got a great natural scent to it.
> 
> I want to mix it with my coconut oil and use the two to seal, but I don't know how the two would do together with one having to stay at room temperature and the other in the fridge. erplexed



Try it, it should be fine once you mix them between your hands.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Aug 7, 2010)

Adding an essential oil for fragrance won't negatively affect the Ceramides right? I plan on adding these to my EVOO to seal, but I don't think I want my hair smelling like that


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Aug 7, 2010)

OMG, that last bun is DIVINE!! 

_*making shopping list w/ ceramide-rich products ASAP*
_


halee_J said:


> I want to share my experience over the last 3-4 months, since incorporating ceramides into my reggie.
> 
> As someone with coarse hair, relaxed and in the sun and salt water ALOT ceramides have helped me immensely. I used to have trouble maintaining the protein moisture balance, not anymore. My hair responds to protein so much better now, and the moisture retention has definitely improved.
> 
> ...


----------



## halee_J (Aug 7, 2010)

VirtuousBeauty said:


> Adding an essential oil for fragrance won't negatively affect the Ceramides right? I plan on adding these to my EVOO to seal, but I don't think I want my hair smelling like that



I do it when I'm using WhGO  a few drops should be ok.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you think using shea butter under the oils would be ok? I don't see why not but I just like to ask.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 7, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Thank you Myjourney.


 

I wanted to add, I used a little of the conditioner as a leave-in today and when I took my french braid out my hair was very soft. This stuff is a keeper


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 7, 2010)

Soooo Pretty!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Do you think using shea butter under the oils would be ok? I don't see why not but I just like to ask.



I don't see why not either


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 8, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I don't see why not either


I ended up doing it and it came out AMAZING (hemp seed oil plus shea plus a few drips of silk amino acids) I made my first bun tonight. Thanks for the pictures, they really pushed me to get the oils and they are the TRUTH! If it works so well day ONE for me, I can only imagine it will get better!


----------



## Auburn (Aug 8, 2010)

I need to unthank then rethank this like 5 times.


----------



## Janet' (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm...Very interesting, OP! Your buns look really good...lemme go look at some hemp seed oil...


----------



## lijm83 (Aug 8, 2010)

In my first two months of being natural I used ceramides, but I completely forgot about them. Thank you for reminding me. I've incorporated them back in to my regimen and I'm seeing improvement in the manageability already.


----------



## onelove08 (Aug 8, 2010)

I just keep coming back to this thread to look at your bun!


----------



## Morenita (Aug 8, 2010)

I officially started my ceramide regimen today, thanks to inspiration from Halee J  I think I'm in love with hemp seed oil  I've never been a huge fan of oils. My hair is normal to fine and oil weighs it down quickly, but I've found that since being natural, it really does make a big difference to seal with one. Now I've tried plenty... coconut, castor, jojoba, olive, and various pre-mixed blends, but nothing, NOTHING has ever made my hair respond the way hemp seed oil just did. 

I'm sitting here with Aubrey HSR in, which I've used before so no biggie there, but then I went to layer the hemp oil and it was like my hair just literally *melted* in my hands.  All the tangles just went  Can't wait to see what the long-term effects will be like if the immediate results are this noticeable. I'm so excited!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Morenita  after learning about ceramides from the wonderful ladies here, I just had to report back  

I'm glad you like the hempseed oil, it's great isn't it?! I wan't a huge fan of oil for sealing either; I liked them more for pre-poos esp my natural texture, barely tolerated them. Until I dicsovered ceramide oils. My hair absorbs these oils so much better, they never leave my hair greasy. 

Your hair is so gorg already,  I'm excited to see what ceramides do for you too


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 8, 2010)

ladies i think it's vitacost (at least it was for me) that had the wgo & hempseed at the lowest cost
free shipping if $79 also $10 off PC19AZ


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 9, 2010)

WOW thats really pretty honeyy great job im all over it!!


----------



## tnorenberg (Aug 10, 2010)

I finally found my Rice Bran oil at Kroger. They must have just ordered it because I had been asking them for it over a month now. I sealed my hair with the WGO after a wash and it made my hair feel hella thick.! I have dense and fine strands and now they feel thick and strong. Did anyone else experience this w/ WGO? Not that I'm complaining..just noticing.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 10, 2010)

tnorenberg said:


> I finally found my Rice Bran oil at Kroger. They must have just ordered it because I had been asking them for it over a month now. I* sealed my hair with the WGO after a wash and it made my hair feel hella thick*.! I have dense and fine strands and now they *feel thick and strong*. Did anyone else experience this w/ WGO? Not that I'm complaining..just noticing.



 I use it as a pre-poo, makes my feel hair more elastic and strong at the same time.


----------



## KrystalClear (Aug 10, 2010)

This makes so much sense now! I used to use Aubrey Organics HS Rose, and it has a ceramide in it. I loved that stuff. Time to dust it back off.


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 10, 2010)

Got some skala G3 on Saturday and OMG!  My hair looks so shiny after one use. I can't wait to cowash tonight. Ceramides are the truth!!!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Aug 10, 2010)

I am natural and you have inspired me to incorporated oils with ceramides in them. I hope my results are at least half as blingy as yours.

I was looking into cellophanes and rinses but I am going to try these oils first to see if I can get some shine


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 10, 2010)

I posted this in the other thread on ceramides. I deep conditioned on Sunday with my beloved Queen Helene with diatomaceous earth and rice bran oil. I happened to have some rice bran oil on hand because that is what I use to fry with. My hair definitely looks shinier, silkier, healthier and lays down smoothly. Can't wait til I use the Bigen blue black on my hair, these oils will really bring out the color! I also had some kukui nut oil on hand, I used that on my hair afterwards, I HATE the smell so I will have to add an EO to it. Since I like to keep a simple regiment, I can easily see these oils replacing my coconut oil. I will probably mix these oils with my olive oil though.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 10, 2010)

Your bun is so thick and shiny! Loves it! I just starting using wheat germ oil and wow it's helping my hair hold on to moisture very well. I moisturize my hair 2x a day, but I can honestly say that I haven't moisturized my hair today because it's still moisturized and my ends feel so smooth!! Ceramides will be a keeper in my regimen!


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah! I knew I should have bought that hemp seed oil from Whole Foods last night!


----------



## simplyhair (Aug 11, 2010)

subscribing so I can refer back to OP regi...


----------



## georgia80 (Nov 26, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Nov 26, 2010)

HALee J !!!! Thank you for your testimonial. I did read it before and I thought I would come back in here and tell you what has been going on with my hair.

Normally I have super itchy scalp from using ANY type of shampoo, so I decided to dilute it. Well that did not help, so I figured I would start oiling my scalp to create a buffer as well as using the diluted shampoo. I have been using my rice bran oil, it is close to my NG. Since then my NG is easier to handle. I am now almost 9 weeks post (will be by this Sat) and I have to say this is the first time since I have gone back to relaxing that I have not had to put anything on my NG to keep it from feeling like a brillo pad, by week 7 I have to use Taalijah Waajid prot. bodifier 2x a week to prevent the matting that comes with my texture (4ab very dense especially in the back). It feels smoother and the coils have not matted.
 I exercise a few days a week and wash after 4 or 7 (mainly 7)  days and still no matting. My hair drys after exercising and thats that. I dont wash my hair after exersing and still my NG is all good. I hope this is not a fluke I will definalty know if this is because of the oils by the Summer Thi

I have been using Hempseed oil in my deep conditioners so this helps as well. 

I think I might just be able to stretch until March. I was planning on wearing wigs but really like to have my hair out.


----------



## soulfusion (Nov 26, 2010)

This was a great ceramides testimony.  Thanks for posting and your hair is beautiful.


----------



## BlaqBella (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you HaleeJ!


----------



## bbdgirl (Nov 26, 2010)

Cermides are the truth.  Hempseed oil is the best thing that I have come across in years.  My hair is shiny, increased elasticity, and much smoother.  It has even made the crown area less brittle.  This is really a wonder-oil! I now know that I can stretch for 6 months with out having to fight with my hair after the 16 week post mark.  This is a staple for all time.


----------



## ladylibra_30 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! Your hair is gorgeous  Great progress and thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 26, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> HALee J !!!! Thank you for your testimonial. I did read it before and I thought I would come back in here and tell you what has been going on with my hair.
> 
> Normally I have super itchy scalp from using ANY type of shampoo, so I decided to dilute it. *Well that did not help, so I figured I would start oiling my scalp to create a buffer as well as using the diluted shampoo. I have been using my rice bran oil, it is close to my NG. Since then my NG is easier to handle. *I am now almost 9 weeks post (will be by this Sat) and I have to say this is the first time since I have gone back to relaxing that I have not had to put anything on my NG to keep it from feeling like a brillo pad, by week 7 I have to use Taalijah Waajid prot. bodifier 2x a week to prevent the matting that comes with my texture (4ab very dense especially in the back). It feels smoother and the coils have not matted.
> I exercise a few days a week and wash after 4 or 7 (mainly 7)  days and still no matting. My hair drys after exercising and thats that. I dont wash my hair after exersing and still my NG is all good. I hope this is not a fluke I will definalty know if this is because of the oils by the Summer Thi
> ...


Great progress MJ. Do you use the rice bran oil before you shampoo only or do you apply it throughout the week?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Nov 29, 2010)

Diva I only do this right before shampooing.


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 29, 2010)

Your evolution is quite the testimony! I have developed a love for hempseed oil myself after seeing it in my grocer's aisle with all the other cooking oils. I bought it on a whim, but after adding it to my ceramide stash, I am hooked. I use it as a pre-poo mixed with 
olive oil. It's a 50/50 blend -1/2 oz. of each mixed in a color applicator bottle. I wet my hair with plain water right before a shampoo, and pour it evenly all over my head. I smooth it down my strands, and fingercomb for a few minutes, keeping the hair flowing downward. Then I'm ready to jump in the shower to shampoo. My wheatgerm oil has been put on hold since discovering hempseed oil. I'm loving it-and weekly adding it to my DC's or using it as a pre-poo. ITA with you. Hempseed oil is working a minor miracle on my strands. Maybe one day my bun will be luschious like yours!


----------



## Embyra (Nov 29, 2010)

i bought wheat germ oil the smell isnt bad to me

I have only had it for about a week but im addicted my ends look so good and my hair feels stronger


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 30, 2010)

wow the differences in your hair are amazing. ♥


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you haleej 

I purchased wheat germ oil and hempseed oil from whole foods this morning, I plan to pre-poo with wgo for the first time, I look forward to great results.


----------



## cadi (Dec 6, 2010)

ive prepoo with rice bran oil for the first time and sealed after wash with hempseed oil the result is encouraging ill come back after a month to report i have one problem hempseed oil is very harsh on my scalp although i make sure i don't touch my scalp when i seal but it goes there and fels like hot chili on my scalp what to do ???


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 6, 2010)

cadi said:


> ive prepoo with rice bran oil for the first time and sealed after wash with hempseed oil the result is encouraging ill come back after a month to report i have one problem hempseed oil is very harsh on my scalp although i make sure i don't touch my scalp when i seal but it goes there and fels like hot chili on my scalp what to do ???


 
You know what, I felt a little heat on my scalp when I mixed the hempseed oil with my conditioner and now I know what it was.  I'll be more careful with the hempseed oil this weekend.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Dec 6, 2010)

How much of these oils are u ladies using?!? (2 tbsp, 1, etc....more?!?)


----------



## cadi (Dec 9, 2010)

SimplyBlessed said:


> How much of these oils are u ladies using?!? (2 tbsp, 1, etc....more?!?)


 
i use less than 1tps of hempseed for sealing and around 3tsp of rice bran oil for prepoo (my haie is very short)


----------



## Carrie A (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I added hempseed oil to my arsenal and in one week I've noticed smoother hair with significantly less tangling.  In the morning I spritz with plain water then add 1 teaspoon of oil to each of 4 sections, and braid into a bun (because of Winter dryness I went back to bunning).  At night I moisturize the ends with a moisturizer.  So usually after I pre- poo with a light conditioner, I  apply my beloved Knot Today detangler, finger detangle and then comb under the shower.  Well today I didn't need the Knot Today.  I hardly needed to finger detangle!  I went through my hair in 1/3 of the usual time.  

Now in the past I've bunned, moisturized, pre-pooed etc, but I've always had detangling issues.  I've been using lighter weight products to detangle which helps, but this hemp oil has just taken my hair to another level.  I'll have to see if the results are consistent or whether this was beginner's luck, but for now I'm keeping ceramides.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2010)

Carrie A said:


> Well I added hempseed oil to my arsenal and in one week I've noticed smoother hair with significantly less tangling.  In the morning I spritz with plain water then add 1 teaspoon of oil to each of 4 sections, and braid into a bun (because of Winter dryness I went back to bunning).  At night I moisturize the ends with a moisturizer.  So usually after I pre- poo with a light conditioner, I  apply my beloved Knot Today detangler, finger detangle and then comb under the shower.  Well today I didn't need the Knot Today.  I hardly needed to finger detangle!  I went through my hair in 1/3 of the usual time.
> 
> Now in the past I've bunned, moisturized, pre-pooed etc, but I've always had detangling issues.  I've been using lighter weight products to detangle which helps, but this hemp oil has just taken my hair to another level.  I'll have to see if the results are consistent or whether this was beginner's luck, but for now I'm keeping ceramides.




Your results sound awesome  Hemp oil is a great detangler for me also. I hope ceramides continue to work for you.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey ladies... is ANYONE noticing extra thickness with ceramides?  The whole reason I read this entire thread was b/c I thought OP's gorgeous buns were the result of added thickness, but then somewhere in here she said it wasn't it was stretched length ... really aiming for thickness; its really my main issue.

BTW...OP did I miss your bun tutorial? Did you ever do one?


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for this! I am going to incorporate Cermaides into my sister's reggie


----------



## halee_J (Dec 20, 2010)

Wildkat08 said:


> Hey ladies... is ANYONE noticing extra thickness with ceramides?  The whole reason I read this entire thread was b/c I thought OP's gorgeous buns were the result of added thickness, but then somewhere in here she said it wasn't it was stretched length ... really aiming for thickness; its really my main issue.
> 
> BTW...OP did I miss your bun tutorial? Did you ever do one?



Henna is a great way to thicken hair. I didn't do one, but its a regular donut bun w/o the stuffing. There are lots of great tuts on YT .


----------



## sj73 (Dec 20, 2010)

I was already sold on the ceramides.  I seal with wheat germ oil daily and I also added it to my daughters' braid spray.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to say that I've been using Hemp Seed oil on my new growth and its AMAZING how much more manageable it is.  It lays down so well when I put it in a bun, it's super soft.  I get less knots and tangles.  Usually after I work out, trying to put my hair in a bun for work is a STRUGGLE.  But now it's super easy, I just brush it back and it lays there.  I'm sold..


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2011)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Just wanted to say that I've been using Hemp Seed oil on my new growth and its AMAZING how much more manageable it is.  It lays down so well when I put it in a bun, it's super soft.  I get less knots and tangles.  Usually after I work out, trying to put my hair in a bun for work is a STRUGGLE.  But now it's super easy, I just brush it back and it lays there.  I'm sold..



I'm so happy to hear that tapioca! Funny you should post this, just today I was remembering how much I love hemp oil, I was on a rice bran binge last couple of months. I actually got some more today, bringing it back into my rotation


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 27, 2011)

This thread is my favourite thread from 2010, it has changed my life! I remember I trimmed 3 times because of single strand knots last year, until I found ceramides.


----------



## halee_J (Jan 27, 2011)

ciccina said:


> This thread is my favourite thread from 2010, it has changed my life! I remember I trimmed 3 times because of single strand knots last year, until I found ceramides.



Thanks ciccina  I'm so glad you found this helpful  That's how I feel; ceramides changed my life! I have different hair now. Now that you mention it, it has been a minute since I noticed SSK myself.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 27, 2011)

subbing so I can come back read again...forgot all about Halee's ceramide regimen success.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Jan 28, 2011)

Great results! I just ordered a 24 oz bottle of Hemp seed oil from amazon. It came out to only 8.68 since i created a subscription for them to send it to me every 3 months. Free shipping too. Can't wait til it gets here!

Nutiva Organic Hempseed Oil, 24-Ounce Bottle: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## Curlykale (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL SSK! I still have those little evils, but now it seems like a "normal" rate: at least they don't come out in groups of a billion in 3 minutes making any detangling or style impossible and forcing me to cut half a inch every 15 days, crying and becoming hysterical ;-)


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

ciccina said:


> LOL SSK! I still have those little evils, but now it seems like a "normal" rate: at least they don't come out in groups of a billion in 3 minutes making any detangling or style impossible and forcing me to cut half a inch every 15 days, crying and becoming hysterical ;-)



LOL @ a billion in 3 minutes...I wasn't getting that many  but they were quite a few. I figured since I'm relaxed I should be hardly getting any. I'm glad we both found a solution


----------



## sarathu (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey halee_J how do you make your buns?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2011)

Amazing! I'll have to add more ceramides to my regimen. Thanks so much for sharing your progress.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey sarathu, I do my buns like this I use the elastic parts of wig caps to secure the ponytail and the bun itself.


----------



## sarathu (Aug 14, 2011)

halee_J said:


> Hey @sarathu, I do my buns like this I use the elastic parts of wig caps to secure the ponytail and the bun itself.


 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## fletgee (Aug 19, 2011)

Are ceramides only for relaxed hair?

Can my natural hair bebefit from this?

Thanks.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 20, 2011)

fletgee ceramides all types of hair can benefit from ceramides. They naturally occur in the hair and are depleted over time due to the evironment, heat, chemicals and manipulation.


----------



## starchgirl (Aug 20, 2011)

@fleetgee - I have been using ceramides in my natural 4A/4B hair since January of this year as a part of my regimen.   A ceramide oil combined with aloe vera juice are my staples for keeping my hair moisturized and easier to detangle and style.  I have used sunflower and safflower oils in my prepoo, added to my KCKT to detangle, added to my co-wash, added to my DCs, added to my KT leave-in and spritz.  Love ceramides!


----------



## whiteoleander91 (Dec 6, 2011)

halee_J Your bun changed sooo much! I looks beautiful  I'm definitely a firm believer in ceramides. Safflower oil is my new BFF lol.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you so much whiteoleander91 you have beautiful hair yourself  I love my hemp oil so much, I cannot picture my life without it. You should try ceramide oils on your skin too, I mix a little hemp oil into my body lotion, makes my skin so soft


----------



## Curlykale (Dec 6, 2011)

I love this thread and ceramides have made a big difference in my haircare and skincare regimen. I add sunflower or hemp oil to my mixes, butters, conditoners...


----------

